# I'm not sur for the climax



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you hear a climax in this ?


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Ftogether


----------



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

It's pretty small, it's there, but it's pretty small.

No innuendos


----------

